# distcc acting up.... blocked?

## Cr0t

```
  7517  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7633  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7671  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7771  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7563  Compile     tsc.c                                      192.168.1.24[0]

  7574  Compile     rtc.c                                      192.168.1.24[0]

  7393  Compile     sched.c                                    192.168.1.24[1]

  7654  Compile     fork.c                                     192.168.1.24[1]

  7786  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7840  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7847  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7856  Blocked                                                            [0]

  7875  Compile     panic.c                                    192.168.1.24[0]

  7884  Compile     i387.c                                     192.168.1.24[0]

  7771  Compile     open.c                                     192.168.1.24[1]

  7817  Compile     filemap.c                                  192.168.1.24[2]
```

What does blocked stand for?

MAKE OPT is set to 6 on each one of the machines.

Server: 192.168.1.24

/etc/make.conf

```
CCACHE_PREFIX="distcc"

DISTCC_HOSTS="192.168.1.86"

FEATURES="distcc"
```

/etc/distcc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1 192.168.1.86
```

Server: 192.168.1.86

/etc/make.conf

```
CCACHE_PREFIX="distcc"

DISTCC_HOSTS="192.168.1.24"

FEATURES="distcc"
```

/etc/distcc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1 192.168.1.24
```

I tried to compile the kernel via make CC="distcc" -j 8, but top only shows it running on the other machine not locally itself.

----------

## cyrillic

If you want distcc to compile on 127.0.0.1 then the /etc/conf.d/distccd on that machine should include DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 127.0.0.1" or else the connection will be blocked.

A better way to do some of the compiling locally is to use "localhost" instead of "127.0.0.1" in /etc/distcc/hosts .

----------

